# Best deal for kayaks in GA!



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone want to reccommend a place to buy a yak in or near Georgia. I am a newbie and would like to scope out the yak scene. My nephew has one and I tried it out. It was a blast. He bought his in Tampa.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I think you are going to have to check your local phone book for a speciality store. also can find kayaks at sports athority, dick's or BPS. On line try www.kayakfishingstuff.com I have had good service from them for small stuff.

Good luck with your search and let us know what you end up buying.

Robert


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2004)

*Tybee Island!!!!!!*

There is a kayak shop on Tybee Island, the name is Kayak Geoargia or something like that. Google kayaks and tybee and you'll find it. They are more of an Eco tour place but they have some fishing models.
Chad


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

I just purchased a couple of OC prowlers and I love them. I got the 15" and the 13" for my wife . I did some checking around on prices and the best I found was Carbelas. Bass Pro carries them too but you will pay sales tax. If you are in GA Carbelas charges no sales tax and is shipped straight to your door from Ocean Kayak in WA.

If you wan GREAT SERVICE go to the Kayak Shop on Tybee. Great folks. They can get you a OK kayak but you will pay a little more. But if you are a newbie, they will take care of you!


----------

